# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shtyrje (extension) Per Vize B1/B2

## MisCongeniality

Di gje njeri se c'formulare dhe dokumenta shtese duhet qe te paraqiten ne zyren e emigracionit (INS) per te shtyre vizen B1/B2 nga perbrenda Shteteve te Bashkuara? Cila eshte adresa e INS ku duhet te dergohet korrespondenca?

flmd per ndihmen.

----------


## MisCongeniality

Flmd stina  :buzeqeshje: 

Eshte xhesti qe ka rendesi, jo sa je ne gjendje te me ndihmosh (te pakten per mua). I kam gjetur dokumentat qe me duhen. Per te gjithe ata qe kane nevoje per rinovime vizash a ku di une se cfare, ja ku eshte adresa: www.uscis.gov. Aty pastaj ka liste per cdo forme vize dhe se cilat jane kushtet per tu plotesuar. Ne rastin tim:
http://uscis.gov/graphics/formsfee/forms/i-539.htm

----------

